
Detecting psychovisual impact of compression related artifacts using SSIMULACRA - maharony
http://cloudinary.com/blog/detecting_the_psychovisual_impact_of_compression_related_artifacts_using_ssimulacra?utm_source=Hacker_News&utm_medium=Blog&utm_content=structural_SIMilarity
======
jonsneyers
Here's the code:
[https://github.com/cloudinary/ssimulacra](https://github.com/cloudinary/ssimulacra)

